# Clueless on the Provo (and everywhere else for that matter)



## visser (Oct 20, 2007)

I hit the Provo with a fly rod for the first time today. I started in the section above Bridal Veil falls and worked my way up just past the turn off to Sundance. I got nothing, not even a hit, nor did I see any fish feeding at all. The water was high, fast, and murky. I was using a dry BWO pattern that I have been catching fish with elsewhere. I saw a lot of BWO activity on the water, but again, I saw no feeding. My question is, is the water too fast for using dry flies? I saw a whole lot of people fishing today, but I didn't see anyone else catching anything either. Is this just not the time to fish the LP? 

As always, thanks for any help that anyone can provide.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like you would have been better off nymphing. I don't know how much water they're letting out of the ****, but when the water turns to chocolate. Its tough fishing.
When conditions get like that you might be better off on the middle Provo. Or maybe a little higher up where the water gets a chance to pool a little more. Im no expert though. Just a little experienced.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I never understand why people fish dry's when there is no action on top. I like to catch fish, not just practice my casting. Not saying you did anything wrong, but if your tactics don't catch fish in the first 30 minutes, try something else. (I usually give myself a 10 minute window before I change things up)

Not sure why the fish will go crazy one day with a hatch and the next day they ignore it. The Provo can be that way often. Seems like the fish will key in on the nymphs at times and ignore the adults. I bet if you would have put a BWO nymph pattern on, you would have done well. If not, then a Sow Bug pattern probably would have done well. Those browns can't pass up a good ol' sow bug.

Like holman was saying, when that water is high, it makes the fishing conditions tough and the fish will act differently.


----------



## visser (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks holman and rnf for your responses. I think you're both right - nymphing would have been a better choice. I did tie on a prince nymph for awhile, but up to this point in my fly fishing journey all the fish I have caught have been with dry flies and I don't really know what I am doing with a nymph. One problem is that I only have floating line and my leader simply didn't sink down very far when I tried the prince nymph. I am going to try to pick up some sinking line and another reel in the next week or so. What kind of line do you guys recommend?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

visser said:


> Thanks holman and rnf for your responses. I think you're both right - nymphing would have been a better choice. I did tie on a prince nymph for awhile, but up to this point in my fly fishing journey all the fish I have caught have been with dry flies and I don't really know what I am doing with a nymph. One problem is that I only have floating line and my leader simply didn't sink down very far when I tried the prince nymph. I am going to try to pick up some sinking line and another reel in the next week or so. *What kind of line do you guys recommend?*


You started out like me! Most people start out with nymphs. It took me awhile before I could catch fish consistently nymphing. The reason was figuring out what flies to use and what rig set up to use.

You don't want to use a sinking line for nymphing on a river. Sinking line is pretty much used for stillwater (lakes.)

Your current fly line will do fine(floating.)

This is the nymphing rig that I use. There are several ways to do this though.

I use a 9 ft leader. I tie on two flies. The second fly is attached to the bend of the hook of the first fly. The length of the leader between the two flies can vary, I like it to be around 18 inches. If I go any shorter on the second fly, I tend to foul hook a lot of fish.

I put enough split shot to get my fly down to the bottom, or really close (usually 2-3.) I also put those on about 18 inches above the first fly.

The strike indicator can either be put on right on the top of your leader where it meets your fly line, or a few feet down on your leader.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## visser (Oct 20, 2007)

RnF said:


> ...
> I put enough split shot to get my fly down to the bottom, or really close (usually 2-3.) I also put those on about 18 inches above the first fly.
> ...


How do you cast with the split shot? Do you use a regular backcast?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Yup, it will feel different, but you get used to it. You almost have to cast just a bit slower so it doesn't get tangled.

With nymphing, less casting is better. Usually the more casting the more tangles. Could just be my aweful casting skills too.


----------



## visser (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks, RnF -I will try it out this weekend.


----------



## dwillardson (Oct 12, 2007)

I probably nymph more than I dry fly. For me the easiest cast to use for nymphing is a roll cast. Another useful cast is the Belgian cast. If you want to learn more about different types of casting for fly fishing, a good site is http://www.flyfisherman.com. You can also go to Google or any other search engine and find alot of useful information on casting.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

visser said:


> I hit the Provo with a fly rod for the first time today. I started in the section above Bridal Veil falls and worked my way up just past the turn off to Sundance. I got nothing, not even a hit, nor did I see any fish feeding at all. The water was high, fast, and murky. I was using a dry BWO pattern that I have been catching fish with elsewhere. I saw a lot of BWO activity on the water, but again, I saw no feeding. My question is, is the water too fast for using dry flies? I saw a whole lot of people fishing today, but I didn't see anyone else catching anything either. Is this just not the time to fish the LP?
> 
> As always, thanks for any help that anyone can provide.


I was on that same section in the beginning of May, right when the river started getting faster and higher. There was a ton of insects hatching (mainly Midges but some BWOs mixed in too) but not much surface activity happening that I could see. I did see one hog in a calm section of water near the bank just hammering the surface every couple of seconds. I wasn't in a good position to get a good cast to him without drag so i gave up on him. I did manage to catch several smaller browns on small midge nymph patterns just under the surface during and after the hatches. Thats really a fun section but very scary this time of year... be careful and make sure you have some type of wading stick.


----------



## visser (Oct 20, 2007)

dwillardson said:


> I probably nymph more than I dry fly. For me the easiest cast to use for nymphing is a roll cast. Another useful cast is the Belgian cast. If you want to learn more about different types of casting for fly fishing, a good site is http://www.flyfisherman.com. You can also go to Google or any other search engine and find alot of useful information on casting.


That's a cool site. Thanks for link.



Jitterbug said:


> Thats really a fun section but very scary this time of year... be careful and make sure you have some type of wading stick.


You ain't kidding. I figured out really quickly that the water is lot stronger than it looks. I didn't have a stick, but I will bring one next time for sure.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I like RNF's description of his rig, and will add a few methods I use:

1) Sometimes I dispense with the split shot and use a weighted streamer, bugger, stonefly, etc. as the first fly in my rig. Then I drop a bead head. 

2) I tie some of my nymphs with tungsten bead heads. Depending on flow and fly size, sometimes a couple of these on the line is enough.


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

i have found that if you use several of the smaller pieces of split shot spread out evenly it will cast alot better. Also i dont like using a strike indicator. I just keep the line tight and watch the line for strikes.

hounddog


----------



## Trouty (May 20, 2008)

And when the water is running this high you can often still have good success by pounding inches from the bank. The fish often move over to get away from the strong current.

If you really want to learn to nymph fish, I recommend hooking up with someone on the site for a couple of hours that does it a lot. I fished a half dozen times with no help before I went with someone. When you are learning you don't know if you are doing something wrong - if its the day, the fly or whatever. If you go with someone who routinely fishes nymphs in that water, you can very quickly and easily learn if you are doing something wrong or if it is just one of those days when you have to work for every strike you get. Two hours with a friend will move you a long ways down the learning curve.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I fished the area all last summer with varying results The fishing was much better further up either past Dear Creek in the charleston\midway area or further down near the Jordanelle dam

Like posted earlier when the water is dark and fast like that Nymphing is the better way to go. 
Use a Tandum rig or a Provo Bouncer rig with a couple of small split shots and allow the river to carry your rig downstream

Casting is a bit different high stick it, peel out 20 or 30 feet of line let the river carry your fly down then high stick it basically lift the rod so almost all of the line is out of the water all except for the leader then make the roll cast motion up stream while keeping the line tight with the other hand. keep and eye on your strike indicator and give short tugs if you see the indicator move.

Heres a couple of good links to start nymphing

http://www.midcurrent.com/articles/tech ... ouble.aspx
http://flyfisherman.com/skills/ltbouncenymphing/


----------



## visser (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks all, for the advice and the links. I was starting to feel pretty good about myself because I was catching some fish with dries, but the past couple of outings have brought me back to my regular, humble self (or is that humiliated).  I hit the Provo again on Monday for an hour or so and was still completely baffled. I tried nymphing, but I've still got a lot to learn. I'm looking forward to when the water levels drop again.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Water levels are down and the river is nymphing really well. I took some guys just up from Vivian today and fishing was great. Remember the time of year has changed and fish are really on the PMD nymphs instead of the baetis. And also now with warmer temperatures look for more fish in the riffles.


----------

